# KMS console black screen (Caicos Radeon HD 6450) (Solved)

## Logicien

Hello,

I tried Fedora 16 and Lubuntu live-cds. I have a black screen when KMS is enabled. Same things with ArchLinux and Gentoo. It is an Acer mini tower AX1470-EF30P:

```
pot 18:11 ~ $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9644

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6450]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

pot 18:11 ~ $
```

I compiled Gentoo sources 3.2.12 with KMS in the kernel and by adding extra firmwares BTC_rlc.bin , CAICOS_mc.bin , CAICOS_me.bin and CAICOS_pfp.bin in. I always have a black screen. So I disabled KMS and use Vesa frame buffer. I have 2D only.

I do not want to use proprietary Ati drivers. Is there a way to resolv the Radeon kernel module problem with this material setup?

----------

## Hu

Please pastebin your comment-stripped kernel configuration and the output of dmesg from the kernel booted to a black screen.  Is the screen black or is it in powersave mode?  Is it blanked always or only when X is not running?

----------

## Logicien

Hi Hu,

it is only when X do not run. Because, even if I do not see any boot message, I can start X using Gdm and I get to the desktop, My xorg.conf use the Radeon module who only start if KMS is enabled. I do not remember if 3D effects and Compiz were working. The console black screen keep if there is a keyboard and/or a mouse even. Here are the latest dmesg and my kernel .config.

----------

## s4e8

you miss the firmware.

```

emerge radeon-ucode

```

----------

## Logicien

The radeon-ucode have been emerged:

```
qlist -Iv radeon-ucode

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20110531
```

----------

## s4e8

The dmesg show no radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin.  you can check /lib/firmware/radeon/...  whether these files exists.

And next tips is you should build radeon as module. or you should embed these files into initramfs.

----------

## Logicien

Thank's for your answers s4e8. You drive me on the good way. I add in the kernel all firmwares that KMS Radeon was asking for until there was no complain. Even of that I get the black screen.

I do not use an initrd with Gentoo, but I checked on ArchLinux if all the needed firmwares where in the initrd, and they where. ArchLinux give me the black screen too. Lubuntu live-cd can't give me the desktop if I pass the kernel parameter radeon.modeset=0. If not I get the black screen.

I use the Vesafb kernel framebuffer with xf86-video-fbdev. They work well together, but with no 3D acceleration and not enough good for Compiz.  I found no solution on the Internet until now. So I made theorically some progress, but in practice, I am at the starting square.

----------

## Hu

I think you need the Radeon framebuffer console if you want a high resolution text console with KMS.  Similarly, I would use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati for X.

----------

## Logicien

Resign. Switch to proprietary ati-drivers.

----------

## Logicien

Hi do not know if it is the linux-firmware and/or the Linux kernel update. Radeon KMS work now with Gentoo on my Acer Aspire X1470. I just proceed the same way as before. It work on ArchLinux too. No recent live-cd work. I am gone try a new one soon to see if Radeon KMS work automatically. It is finally solved. Good bye Ati-drivers.

 :Laughing: 

----------

